# King Mac on the grill



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Filet fish and marinade with "Mc Cormick's,Grill Mates Mojito Lime" for about 10 mins.

Then grill and and serve. 

I made fish tacos like this and they were fantastic.


----------

